# Man dies after police shooting in East Vancouver



## gate_guard (11 Dec 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2007/12/10/bc-shooting.html

Summed up, man pulls gun on police, man shot and dies shortly thereafter.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Dec 2007)

gate_guard said:
			
		

> Summed up, man pulls gun on police, man shot and dies shortly thereafter.



You've just gotta love how Ctv.ca put it on their website: "Vancouver Police being questioned after gunfire left one man dead."


----------



## aesop081 (11 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> You've just gotta love how Ctv.ca put it on their website: "Vancouver Police being questioned after gunfire left one man dead."



No obvious bias or spin there


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Dec 2007)

Ironic isn't it. The mounties didn't use a taser, and the suspect still dies.   (Yes, I know. A taser wouldn't have been used in an exchange of gunfire, but with all the bad press....  : )

   BAN USEAGE OF HANDGUNS BY CANADIAN POLICE!!! Particularly those in B.C. It seems human hunting has turned into a sport to those folks.   [/ obvious sarcasm]


----------



## Shamrock (11 Dec 2007)

Clearly, this crime could have been prevented by the gun registry.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Ironic isn't it. The mounties didn't use a taser, and the suspect still dies.   (Yes, I know. A taser wouldn't have been used in an exchange of gunfire, but with all the bad press....  : )
> 
> BAN USEAGE OF HANDGUNS BY CANADIAN POLICE!!! Particularly those in B.C. It seems human hunting has turned into a sport to those folks.   [/ obvious sarcasm]



Just to be clear it was Vancouver PD not the RCMP. 41st and Knight is near where I used to live in the 80s. I don't understand how you equate this to the Taser controversy. They met this with the level of force necessary......the man pulled a gun and they pulled guns. If the man had been combative but not had a weapon they would have used other means including the possible use of a Taser. There is always paperwork to be completed and questions to be answered when weapons are used and people die that's normal procedure...CTVs headline is typical of media attempts to hype the incident.


----------



## Donut (11 Dec 2007)

"Gunfire was exchanged and the man was shot. It was fatal. Our officers weren't hurt," 

--Tim Fanning

And that's exactly how these things should go.   

This guy rocks, he's a great spokesman for the department.


----------



## marshall sl (11 Dec 2007)

CTV changed the headline to--Man dies in exchange of gunfire with Van. police
Updated Mon. Dec. 10 2007 9:36 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff


----------



## JBoyd (11 Dec 2007)

keep in mind though that the VPD has a history of excessiveness.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Dec 2007)

I would argue that the VPD has a history of REPORTED excessiveness.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Dec 2007)

That's cause they live in LA LA land. When I lived there there was a guy shot who was in a bread line threatening people with a knife. VPD were called and they told the guy to put the knife down and get on his knees, He advanced toward them threateningly with the knife and he was shot dead. There was a hue and cry by the media...one of whom suggested they should have shot the knife out of his hand.  : 
That's the same media that are the ones accusing them of accessiveness.


----------



## Donut (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> keep in mind though that the VPD has a history of excessiveness.



you want to justify that statement?

Are you refering to the Pivot Legal Society allegations that were ALL withdrawn, or some other allegations of excessive use of force?

Inquiring minds want to know WTF you're talking about.

PMT


----------



## JBoyd (12 Dec 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> you want to justify that statement?
> 
> Are you refering to the Pivot Legal Society allegations that were ALL withdrawn, or some other allegations of excessive use of force?
> 
> ...



No, was more referring to the "Stanley Park Six"


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> No, was more referring to the "Stanley Park Six"



You refering to this ?

http://www.primetimecrime.com/columns/Columns%202003/20031224.htm

Following your line of thinking, all CF applicants must be retards because we have alot of dumbass ones that come here every now and then


----------



## CougarKing (12 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You refering to this ?
> 
> http://www.primetimecrime.com/columns/Columns%202003/20031224.htm
> 
> Following your line of thinking, all CF applicants must be retards because we have alot of dumbass ones that come here every now and then



You sure those were CF applicants? Or just the usual weirdos from along Hastings or Davie Street who walked over to the CFRC at West Georgia St. just to say hello? hehe... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2007)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> You sure those were CF applicants? Or just the usual weirdos along Hastings or Davie Street who walked over to the CFRC at West Georgia just to say hello? hehe... ;D



i guess i should have left more space to indicate that i posted a link to the incident he was refering to and my point that he shouldnt use the behaviour of a few officers to characterize the whole VPD.


----------



## JBoyd (12 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You refering to this ?
> 
> http://www.primetimecrime.com/columns/Columns%202003/20031224.htm
> 
> Following your line of thinking, all CF applicants must be retards because we have alot of dumbass ones that come here every now and then



From what I have read in that article regarding the Stanley Park beatings it appears to be biased. What it seems to leave out is that the 6 Officers in question pleaded guilty in the beating of three suspected drug dealers. The 3 suspects were arrested and taken to Stanley park where they were beaten, not pushed and shoved as the linked article tries to make it out to be. A Provincial judged deemed the attacks to be premeditated and that the six officers in question had succumbed to a 'mob-mentality'. Two officers were discharged and the other 4 were disciplined accordingly.

There are also the highly debated attacks on Kulwinder Parhar, Frank Paul, & Jeff Berg, All seperate incidents. As well as the assualts on the 8 eastside residents.

And yes, the VPD should not be classified by the actions of a few. However, despite the fact that the PLS accusations were withdraw, there are many accusations floating around that the VPD is corrupt (obviously yet to be proven, however accusations still hurt)




			
				CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> You sure those were CF applicants? Or just the usual weirdos from along Hastings or Davie Street who walked over to the CFRC at West Georgia St. just to say hello? hehe... ;D



On another note, the CFRC team that visted Kelowna last week did share a couple of nice stories regarding the type of people they have seen in their offices.


----------



## gate_guard (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd
What are these "accusations" that are "floating around"? Please clarify.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> And yes, the VPD should not be classified by the actions of a few. However, despite the fact that the PLS accusations were withdraw, there are many accusations floating around that the VPD is corrupt (obviously yet to be proven, however accusations still hurt)



How about Vancouver is one more big city in Canada that is rife with unchecked crime?  Coupled with ridiculous leftist leanings that only serve to empower and embolden criminals.  Sometimes bad things happen to bad people.  For the pantie waisted hand wringing type, this is the most horrifying spectacle possible.  I can only surmise that since they are such sad, emasculated specimens they are terrified that it could possible happen to them.  However, criminals and hippies are not exactly in the same category, so the hippies need not be all that worried.  You do get the odd hippie that decides that it is his Charter protected right to say whatever he wants, or fail to heed direction from a LEO, but in the end they realize that there is a fine line from having your say, and engaging in a breach of the peace.  And we get to decide where the line is.  
So when the gang at VPD all put their backs to the clods that are hurting each other, and they start doing FIDO calls like in Toronto, perhaps ask yourself what _you_ did to help or harm the situation?  Tossing around unsubstantiated tripe like the above mentioned tells me plenty about your character, and how much consideration you would get from me.


----------



## KevinB (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> keep in mind though that the VPD has a history of excessiveness.



:

So its excessive to shoot someone who pulls a gun on you?

  Your the sort of poster that makes wish there was an ignore user button here - where I would not have to be put thru the pain of reading your garbage if I clicked it.


----------



## JBoyd (12 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Tossing around unsubstantiated tripe like the above mentioned tells me plenty about your character, and how much consideration you would get from me.



Exactly what was 'unsubstantiated tripe'? the information I provided about the Stanley Park Beatings are fact. 



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Sometimes bad things happen to bad people.



So Kulwinder Parhar was a bad person?  From what I have ever seen about the incident, he was a cab driver that picked up 4 men, 1 of which was an off-duty VPD officer. 



> So its excessive to shoot someone who pulls a gun on you?



My orginal post was directed more to the biased spin by the media, Not to the shooting.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Exactly what was 'unsubstantiated tripe'? the information I provided about the Stanley Park Beatings are fact.





> And yes, the VPD should not be classified by the actions of a few. However, despite the fact that the PLS accusations were withdraw, there are many accusations floating around that the VPD is corrupt (obviously yet to be proven, however accusations still hurt)



_THIS _ unsubstantiated tripe.  



			
				JBoyd said:
			
		

> So Kulwinder Parhar was a bad person?  From what I have ever seen about the incident, he was a cab driver that picked up 4 men, 1 of which was an off-duty VPD officer.



Google News Search "Kulwinder Parhar" -Your search - Kulwinder Parhar - did not match any documents.  
Never heard of him.  Apparently neither has the media.


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Dec 2007)

Sometimes I wish that every Canadian should be in the military for a mandatory period, then we can teach them about arcs. And how you are supposed to stay in them...


----------



## JBoyd (12 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Google News Search "Kulwinder Parhar" -Your search - Kulwinder Parhar - did not match any documents.
> Never heard of him.  Apparently neither has the media.



A standard google search turned up a few hits, however being as they are not official sources I will not link them. I did find a mention of him in a Legislative  Assembly report as well. 



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> and to be honest, beating a few thugs and dealers into a pulp seems like it deserves a medal, instead of punishment



IMO, that is a double standard. The people that are employed to uphold the law are able to bend it to their discretion?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> And yes, the VPD should not be classified by the actions of a few. However, despite the fact that the PLS accusations were withdraw, there are many accusations floating around that the VPD is corrupt (obviously yet to be proven, however accusations still hurt)



 :

You have to be one of the most ignorant persons i have seen come through this site. You make broad-brush statements about an entire Police department based on "accusations" that are "floating" around and accusations that were withdrawn.

Do you have any proof that the VPD is a corrupt organization ?

I dont have any proof but i think you're a moron. At least, thats what i have heard "floating around"


----------



## J.J (12 Dec 2007)

> I dont have any proof but i think you're a moron. At least, thats what i have heard "floating around"




+1!!!!      
 
:rofl: 
:cheers: 
:flame: 
:nana:

If I could find more symbols to agree with the above statement I would add them....this is all I could find!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont have any proof but i think you're a moron. At least, thats what i have heard "floating around"



Perhaps here?


----------



## OBERLEUTNANT ZUR SEE (17 Feb 2008)

I have just read through all the postings on this issue and can honestly tell you all that the public has no idea of how hard a job the police have. Basically, the public cannot even fathom how an officer on the road deals with the pressures on a daily basis. It annoys me endlessly to have people try and play 'arm chair general' when they have not had police training, experience or even a real understanding of the job. 

Let the police do their job and get out of their way. The police are there to clean the garbage that society does not want to deal with. God forbid it was one of the innocent public to be a victim and then they cry to the heavens for police help. Seen this all too many times.

On the road.. things are never black and white.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Feb 2008)

OBERLEUTNANT ZUR SEE said:
			
		

> On the road.. things are never black and white.



Except The OPP Crusiers..... Everything outside of that though... is varying shades of grey...

And I hate when people cant realize that... If police lost the ability to use Discretion in their job the legal system would be in worse shape then it already is.. IMHO


----------



## Greymatters (21 Feb 2008)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=Kulwinder+Parhar&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

There appear to be at least fifty mentions of this person and references to a previous(?) investigation of the incident, but none of the articles look like they were carried by major newspapers.  But then you're talking about an incident that occurred in 2002, not too many major papers out there are still have archives on-line for you to search unless you have a paid subscription to a service like Infomart...


----------

